# Needing advice on a cutter for rhinestone templates



## Maureeni (Nov 25, 2007)

I have been searching the forum and there is so much to read. Wondering if someone can sum it up for me? Just Getting started in making Rhinestone templates for shirts and I have to take the cheap route for starters. I have both CS3 and Corel draw. I need a cutter for templates. Cheap isn't always the best but to get going that is what I'm needing to do, can someone recommend the best cutter for the cheapest? Thank you


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's one for sale by a forum member. The Bengal is a good cutter.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-classifieds/t172825.html


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The Bengal is almost like a PumaIII but w/o optic eye


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> The Bengal is almost like a PumaIII but w/o optic eye


Actually, the Expert Pro is like the Puma III without the optical eye. 
The Bengal doesn't have the LCD display like the Puma and Expert Pro so you have to use the VLCD to adjust your settings.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Didnt say Bengal was the same....said ALMOST the same


----------



## Maureeni (Nov 25, 2007)

That would be an awesome price but no shipping. Any other ideas? Thanks.


----------

